# Golfman's Premier Microbrew Beer Reviews



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok, Let me first start this thread off by saying all the beers I am going to review are awesome and you need to try them. For any person who loves a great beer, All of the following will be loved. If you like fizzy Coors (Colorado Cool aid) or Budweiser (Bumweiser) Then these brews may not be for you.

*Bell's Two Hearted Ale*
This beer has instantly become one of my Favorite brews. This beer is brewed in Illinois I believe by Bells Brewing company. The Bells Two Hearted Ale is an IPA that for the price ranks it up to to #6 in the world according to Beer.com. The beer is very crisp and refreshing with a nice hoppy bouque of flavors. It is not heavy at all and also has a slight fruitiness to it but not overwhelming at all. The kicker about this fine beer is that is only costs about 29.99 per case, A STEAL in my opinion for how it tastes.

*Leinenkugle Sunset Wheat*
Leinenkugle is brewed in Wisconsin and produces a variety of beers but out of all the ones I have tasted none have tasted as good as their sunset wheat. This wheat beer is cloudy in appearance with a nice orange hue to it. It is extremely refreshing and is served with orange wedges to give it additional flavor. I have often said it tastes like candy going down your throat. It tastes of orange with a slight lemon zest to it. It goes down very easy and it isnt hard to see yourself having two or more of this fine beer. IF you enjoy a nice fruity but intricate beer then this is one for you. A case of about 24 sells for around 27.99.

*Delerium Tremens*
This beer claims to have one the Belgian "Best Beer" award. And to be honest it may not be far from the truth. This complex Belgian beer is slightly fruity and at the same times brings a little tangyness to the palate. A crisp and refreshing beer which is very sophisticated. I would definitly recommend this beer to anyone who hasn't tried it simply for the experience. The only problem with this beer is that it is rather expensive, 22oz bottles sell anywhere from 8.99 to 12.99 and a case of 24 regular size bottles can go for as much as 69.99. Definitely worth a shot if you can get it as a single.

*Chimay Grand Reserve*
One of the last few "Trapist" beers remaining, Chimay is a fantastic beer. The monks that make it must be very merry if they are making an ale as fine as this. This beer is thick and foamy when poured. As soon as you taste it you can sense its complexity as you notice hints of molasses and sweetness to the beer with a distinct yet subtle sharpness to its aftertaste. This beer is around 9.6% alcohol by column and fills you up quick so having more then one is not recommended but always fun! They come in 22oz bottles and are corked for freshness. Individual bottles can cost around 12.99 and boxes of the regular size can run as high as 74.99. Definitely worth a shot if you can get single to try out.

* Three Philosophers *
This nice belgian brew by Ommegang is a Quadruple and is really quite incredible. It's heavy on flavor and on alcohol. Running at almost 10 percent alcohol by volume this beer is a cherry infused lambic and tastes nice and malty.  Hints of chocolate can also be detected from this great beer. It is considered a heavier beer but feels rather light for its heavy classification. Ommegang is a great brewery that deals a large amount in the US. This allows the beer to be distributed quite widely and makes is one of the more available Belgian style beers around. If you enjoyed the Three Philosophers but are looking for something a little lighter try Ommegang's Hennepin Ale, or Rare Vos Ale. Both extremely great brews and somewhat cheaper than the Three Philosophers. Rare Vos and Hennepin Ale go for about 8.99 per 22oz bottle in local supermarkets that carry them while the Three Philosophers goes for about 12.99.

*Rouge Dead Guy Ale*
This is one of my personal favorites. Over the years this beer has definitly grown on me. Rouge Dead Guy Ale is a strong beer with a higher alcohol content then most other beers of its kind. It tastes a little bitter on the palate but is loaded with nutty flavors that bite slightly on the aftertaste. Its tough to enjoy more than two of these beers at a time but they are definitly worth trying. A case of these beers goes for around 35.99

*Smuttynose IPA*
This is a great Indian Pale Ale. This beer has slight fruit tastes along with a little toasted taste to is as well. It doesn't sound like a winning combination but it actually tastes great! This is one of those beers that is hard to describe but is definitly a must for anyone who enjoys IPAs. A case of Smuttynose goes for around 27.99. A great price. I even bought a quarter keg of the stuff I liked it so much.

*Pyramid Apricot*
This beer from the sound of it doesn't seem too appealing but in actuality its really a great brew. Pyramid has definitly found a great balance of fruit to add to the beer so that is it not too overpowering but yet provides the brew a distinct apricot taste. It is somewhat light in body and is very refreshing. A personal favorite in the summer. A case of this stuff goes for around 24.99 a case.

*Magic Hat #9*
This beer ranks among my all time favorites and whenever I see it in draft I definitly feel the need to get it. It parallels very similar to the Sunset Wheat but with a less fruity taste to it. For an everyday beer I feel this one can definitly give any other beer a run for its money. It has hints of orange and lemon to it but yet it still maintains strong beer character. The fruitiness is definitly not overpowering and for about 28 dollars a case its definitly a must buy or try.

Well, Hope this review was informative! Some of the beers here are rare but if you ever come across one of them on a menu or on tap at a bar, you should definitly give it a shot! I enjoy a nice fine beer and these few beers have stood out in my mind as some of the best I have tried. Thanks for reading!

-Seth


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Great reviews! I agree on quite a few of them (Chimay, Rogue, Three Philosophers). Great beers! I heartily encourage you to post regularly in the Beer Reviews thread that's floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

Please refer to avatar. Good review :tup


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*gic Hat #9*
This beer ranks among my all time favorites and whenever I see it in draft I definitly feel the need to get it. It parallels very similar to the Sunset Wheat but with a less fruity taste to it. For an everyday beer I feel this one can definitly give any other beer a run for its money. It has hints of orange and lemon to it but yet it still maintains strong beer character. The fruitiness is definitly not overpowering and for about 28 dollars a case its definitly a must buy or try.

Well, Hope this review was informative! Some of the beers here are rare but if you ever come across one of them on a menu or on tap at a bar, you should definitly give it a shot! I enjoy a nice fine beer and these few beers have stood out in my mind as some of the best I have tried. Thanks for reading!

my favorite


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry, I just have to say something about Bell's. It's brewed in Michigan, not Illinois. Us poor Chicagoans can't get any Bell's, because of the restrictive beer distribution laws here, Bell's just said "screw it" and won't send beer here, to our dismay.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great reviews; I will have to try them all.
:tu


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Great reviews; I will have to try them all.
> :tu


:tpd:

My beer belly told me the same thing :r


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> :tpd:
> 
> My beer belly told me the same thing :r


Mine too but my wallet is crying.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

All of the Rogue beers are great, their seasonals are outstanding. Other Oregon Crafts you may want to try if you have not already include Deschutes (any of them, I like the IPA and the porter), and Full Sail (amber), and Bridge Port (Blue Heron).


----------

